
NDJSON: newline-delimited JSON - nerdponx
http://ndjson.org/
======
Bino
It's useful alright, however every time I'm reading records in a stream I
prefer to have it prefixed with the record size in bytes.

However, having a new line delimiter is sure easier than trying to find the
end of a JSON structure.

~~~
nerdponx
Prefixing records with their size sounds like how Messagepack works.

